

How Twitter Is Going to Take a Billion Dollars From YouTube - flavmartins
http://allthingsd.com/20131004/how-twitter-is-going-to-take-a-billion-dollars-from-youtube/?mod=atd_homepage_carousel

======
r0h1n
Amazing how out-of-whack headlines are from the article copy even on sites
like ATD. This is from the article:

> As a result, if Twitter continues to grow into the de facto public social
> network, it could easily start taking millions (and perhaps billions) of
> valuable ad dollars from YouTube.

So _" could"_ in the copy changes to _" is going to"_ in the headline, while
_" millions (and perhaps billions)"_ changes to _" a billion dollars"_.

I'm guessing the headline writer knew something the writer didn't. I wish
there were a way for me to take back my pageviews from sites with wilfully
misleading headlines like these.

~~~
sharkweek
There's a funny Ali G clip, where he's interviewing Sam Donaldson about the
media and asks if it's ok to title headlines "WAR BEGINS.... with a w"

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6H6OULO5R4Y](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6H6OULO5R4Y)

It's funny thinking back well before the internet how physical headlines were
used to capture people's attention as they walked by a newsstand.

~~~
pirho
Respect.

------
smosher
I don't buy the logic. If embedding is such a big deal then why does nearly
every discussion forum allow you to embed youtube videos but not tweets? It's
got nothing to do with who the community thinks could make ad money on it,
it's all about the particular medium. Further, while youtube is full of
content, twitter has a much higher meta-content volume. Good for 'news'
perhaps, not so much for discussion forums outside of gossip.

~~~
straws
It's pretty easy to embed tweets nearly everywhere

~~~
smosher
I don't think so, not as a discussion site participant. None of the sites I
use allow it.

But the real point is people don't do it that often even when they can.
Twitter is rarely a direct source of content. From what I've seen Vimeo and
Soundcloud have a better shot at this than Twitter, even though YouTube has
them both both beat on embedding frequency for their respective content.

------
ajtaylor
As a non-Twitter user, I had always wondered how they were going to be
generating long-term revenue. The possibilities for real-time interaction with
TV audiences via a hashtag/tweet on a TV program sounds pretty enticing to me.
It will be interesting to see how YouTube responds in the next 6 months.

------
julespitt
Not that I strongly disagree with the authors ideas of how Twitter could take
on Youtube, but it is worthwhile to emphasize that Twitter's S-1 filing
indicate no intention to do so.

"How I think Twitter Could Take a Billion Dollars From YouTube," would be a
far less misleading headline.

------
drakaal
Most of the money on Youtube is from content providers who are paid by Google.
(Like me)

Twitter doesn't have revenue to share. Without revenue to share people (like
me) aren't going to move to Twitter for video.

Vevo isn't moving. iJustine isn't moving. ShayTards isn't moving. BBC isn't
moving. Jenna Marbles isn't moving.

That's a lot of Youtube that won't move.

The people who make random commentaries and upload to be famous aren't
Ad/Brand safe and might be happier on Twitter, but they won't make money and
they won't bring money.

